# PC friert beim Gucken von YouTube-Videos ein



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Hi,[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]mein PC ist bisher 2 mal eingefroren, als ich mit Google Chrome YouTube-Videos geguckt habe. Ich konnte gar nichts mehr machen, das Bild blieb einfach stehen und der Ton war weg und nichts ging mehr, nicht einmal STRG+ALT+ENTF oder ALT+F4, nur noch Reset hat funktioniert (dann wurde mein PC halt neu gestartet).[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]So etwas ist mir bisher nur beim Gucken von YouTube-Videos und auch sehr selten passiert. Bei keiner anderen Anwendung hatte ich dieses Problem. Und es ist bisher auch nur 2 mal aufgetreten, wie bereits geschrieben - und das innerhalb von 2 Monaten.[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 Bit[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Browser: Google Chrome (aktuellste Version, sofern das automatische Update richtig funktioniert)[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Kann mir jemand helfen?[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Grüße[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Magogan[/font]


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, Dein Prozessor ist viel zu schwach. 

Hast Du inziwschen Deinen PC mal aufgeräumt - oder war er beim Einfrieren immer noch so durcheinander?
Gibt es keine gespeicherte Fehlermeldung, die meine ich, erstellt wird (kommt doch evtl. ein Fenster "System wird wieder ausgeführt ...")?
Guck mal bitte in die System-Ereignisanzeige (Arbeitsplatz rechtsklick -> verwalten -> Ereignisanzeige -> System) 
Evtl. Hardwaredefekt oder Überhitzung oder fehlerhafte Software ... oder ...

Es kann auch sein, daß sich bei Dir einfach ein Prozessort-Kern verabschiedet hat.
Zumindest war das die Ursache für das Einfrieren bei einem anderen User eines anderen Portals.
Er hat daraufhin einfach den 3. Kern deaktiviert und es ging wieder.
Sollte es bei Dir auch ein Kern betreffen und Du hast noch Garantie, dann nicht deaktivieren sondern umtauschen lassen!

ansonsten kA. bei dem "Problemkind" ...


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, es tritt nur in Google Chrome und da auch nur bei YouTube-Videos auf. Ich kann mit 100% Auslastung und allen 6 Kernen Videos ohne jegliche Probleme enkodieren und der Prozessor wird auch nicht zu heiß (unter 60°C). In der Ereignisanzeige habe ich auch nichts Passendes gefunden ...


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2013)

Versuch Firefox


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2013)

Stell die Hardwarebeschleunigung für Flash aus. Sollte helfen.


----------

